
Show HN: Bad router list. A list of manufacturers to avoid - pakwa
Https://www.badrouterlist.co.uk
======
pakwa
I get asked this question now and again, which router should I buy, and it’s
so confusing to the average non tech person. The state of home routers is
terrible with updates and poor support. So I bought nearly £2000 worth of
routers over 18 months and started trying to find out which were any good. The
ones to avoid became this list/site. It’s got affiliate links for uk, but the
choices are good for anywhere. If it helps someone make a better decision and
avoid being hacked or spied on, then I will feel like it’s been worth it. :)

~~~
kanobo
Did you keep all £2000 worth of routers? I wish I could have told you 18
months ago to avoid all those consumer routers and just get brands that are
popular in business and IT settings such as Ubiquiti.

